# Garmin 60csx help



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

I haven't been here for a while but I am having issues with my Garmin and was wondering if I have something set up wrong. I had the older topo program on my unit and it was not giving me anywhere near enough road information to make it useful for that purpose so I bought city map. That was great. I downloaded to my chip and installed it in the unit. I was goint to take a trip to Wisconsin so I manually mapped out my route. The detail was great. Even many of the tiny side streets around the cities were visible once you zoomed in far enough. We set out for Chicago and somewhere along the way, the system dumped a bunch of the fine detail. I did not notice it until I was north of Chicago and it was time to go off the highway. Suddenly I only had the manual route line and all the roads that had been there had disappeared. Any ideas what could have caused this? I looked around for some way that the topo would turn on or something but it appears the two merge on my unit? I can find all the books and start researching but I thought I would ask here first. Rick


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

You definitely loaded ALL the topo maps to the unit? I have the same unit and I have thought that I got all the maps, only to find that I missed a county or two along the way...I think Garmins interface for transferring the the maps is pretty lame. I wish I could just select the whole state and have it download vs. trying to select tiny little map squares....


If you are sure that you didn't inadvertently miss a map...call Garmin, maybe they can shed some light on it...


Good Luck.


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

I won't say I for sure got anything at this point but I did have the roads there when I plotted out my route. I do not know exactly when they disappeared but I noticed at the bottom of the lake starting up toward Wisconsin. My route plot was still there but it was going through a lot of blank area. I even zoomed to 50 ft and there were still no roads. I do agree with you about the loading. It is a pain. Rick


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

I have been working with this thing and I think I have found my problem. It is really quite simple but thought some of you might like the update incase someone else has similar issues. I loaded 2008 city nav and went on a trip today on business. I took my unit with me and the ram holder that it uses in the vehicle. I turned it on and laid it on the console while it acquired satellites. I drove out of the drive and headed down the road. A few miles down the road, I snapped it into the holder. About 6 miles down the road I passed a smaller road and it did not show on the screen. I zoomed out and sure enough, all detailed roads gone. I pulled over and turned the unit off and on, no luck. Checked the map list, all City nav maps were not listed. I opened the cover to the batteries and low and behold, the chip was not all the way into the holder. I reinserted it, turned it on and my detail was back. I snapped it into the holder, and the detail disappeared. I opened the battery area again and the chip had slipped and was not properly seated. The batteries do not hold it as tightly as they need to. I reinserted it. This time I VERY CAREFULLY put the unit into the holder and the detail stayed. I drove the 150 miles with no problems and it worked perfect. I headed back home and things were good. I stopped, got a Coke, and got back in the car and kept going. I reached for my coke and bumped the unit. It was held by a suction cup and it popped off and fell to the floor. You guessed it, no more detail. So, it appears I need to find a thin piece of neoprene or soft gasket material and put it on the chip holder so the batteries will hold it in place. This chip does not snap in place but it does slide very smoothly into place. The batteries just seem to let the holder lift a bit and let it slide away from the contacts. Of course the detail disappeared since it went to the base map on the unit instead of the City Nav maps. Any other thoughts on ways to fix this? Rick


----------



## busybeaver (Apr 7, 2006)

It is really easy to load all maps start at one corner of the screen and go down to the other corner it will highlight all maps, takes less than a second. I have had my 60csx for over a year have dropped it, use it in the car the boat,quad, snowmobile,hiking. I even banged it around a little after reading this thread and never has the chip come loose. Maybe your inserting it wrong or your unit is broken.


----------

